# Indianapolis Contractor Going to Grow next season!



## mullis56

I'm looking to grow for next season. We are looking for quality reliable subs who can work for us for any remaining event this year, and for next season. Any bobcats/skid steers? Any backhoes? Front-end loaders? We can use them. Please PM us and we'd like to meet so we can turn your un-used equipment into money during the winter. Plow trucks are good to. Prefer newer equipment, and we pay GOOD, and we pay FAST! Tired of your own slow paying accounts, work for us and make good money without the hassle of having to collect, manage, etc., your accounts.

Central States Contracting
317-213-6566


----------



## snowman2025

Excellent guy to work for, pay is definitely fast!


----------



## stangman35

I agree

and Im ready for more snow


----------



## trackmaster

*subs*

keep me in mind for the rest of this year and next payton!! 2 trucks and ground guys!! always looking for extra work!!thanks


----------



## stangman35

recieved my checks today. Thanks Donnie :salute: 

Hopefully we get a couple more snowspayup


----------



## MMike

I agree w/ the other posters Central State Contracting has a good reputation and they pay!

Thanks Donnie.


----------



## jkiser96

*Interested*

I am in Greenfield & have a few accounts of my own this year. I would be interested in finding more out. I have a 06' F-350 with a Boss V and a bobcat with possibly a few more bobcats. You can reach me at 317-714-7775 Richie


----------



## mullis56

*here u go*

Bump....this again to get more replies and interest!


----------



## stangman35

Count me in,if not in my dakota,hopefully in a one tonwesport


----------



## mullis56

Going to be locking down sub contractors for this upcoming snow season soon, and we are still seeking new ones for this upcoming season. Please let us know if your interested.

Donnie Mullis
CSC - Co-Owner
317.213.6566


----------



## stangman35

e-mail sent


----------

